# tire track eel????



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

hey guys just wondering if anyone has kept a tyre track eel with malawis before? and if so what are they like? i read something about this being done but i cant find it 
cheers


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never tried it personally, but I have heard of others on here who have.

We never hear the outcome, though...Just about the initial purchase...That tends to make me think that it doesn't work out too well, and I can see why it wouldn't since the eels are bottom dwellers, as well.

I dare say you might not see it too much, if it does survive the cichlids...And if this is a well established tank with maturing fish in it, I would be very hesitant to even attempt adding a non cichlid...


----------



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

ok then thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

My friend kept a one with malawis and no it didn't turn out well... lol....


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Both my son and I have tyre track eels in with Malawi's, they were put in around a year ago when all the fish were juvenile. The eels are now 7-8'' and are nearly twice the size of the cichlids and get left alone, I suspect this harmony will not last when the larger fish near adulthood. Feeding could be a pain, they will only take fish or meat, no pellets, flake or sticks etc. I feed frozen bloodworm into the tank twice a week, while the cichlids are breaking the block apart the eel will appear and grab the largest part and disappear into a cave to consume it, I also feed live or frozen shrimp twice weekly.


----------



## avy1219 (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess I have to be the odd man out here and say that I disagree thus far. I put an eel in my tank almost three years ago and he is still doing great. *** got a whole assortment of mature fish in there and to be honest they dont seem to both him at all. They do there territory and fighting thing, and i guess he just does what eels do. Mine wont eat pellets, but loves earthworms and frozen blood worms or ghost shrimp. With the blood worms and ghost shrimp its a free for all with the fish but with the earthworms I hold them until the eel grabs em. Mine does have his cave, but only seems to sleep in it and take his worms there to eat. I havent ever lost a fish to him, and he doesnt have nipped fins either. I will say he is a fry hunting machine as I have never seen a fry in my tank for more then a few hours. Everytime anyone looks into my tank instantly he is the favorite and everyone falls into love with him. I actually have thought about getting another one for my other tank, only this time being a fire eel.....


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I tried it before I knew about properly keeping mbuna. Then I got rid of it and all my fish and started over. Didn't have any issues between the eel and fish. I fed it Ghost Shrimp for the most part...plus whatever it could scrounge up in the tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

avy1219 said:


> Mine wont eat pellets, but loves earthworms and frozen blood worms or ghost shrimp. With the blood worms and ghost shrimp its a free for all with the fish but with the earthworms I hold them until the eel grabs em.


Not sure what species of cichlids you have, avy1219, but it's not advisable to feed ANY Malawi cichlids bloodworms.


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

Tire Tracks get very, very, very big and will eat fish. A friend of mine had one that got to be over 2 feet long and at least 4inches thick, then it started picking off his smaller fish at night. Otherwise they are pretty cool, I had a large fire eel for years, and the same thing, it got over 2 feet and would eat any fish under 3 inches no problem.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

You sure that wasn't a snake in there? lol :lol:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have had that eel in my Malawi tanks before. Never had one that I recall that has survived.


----------



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

nice one guys i think i'm gonna go for it and see what happens


----------

